

Getting metabolism right - leephillips
http://newsoffice.mit.edu/2014/flawed-metabolic-networks-1007#.VDaR777d07c.twitter

======
long
As a scientist who works on computational models, this kind of thing is
terrifying.

There's just so many ways that writing software can go awry that I have a hard
time believing _any_ computational result too strongly.

~~~
kazinator
Speaking of which, aren't the predictions related to global climate change
based on computational models?

------
taeric
I think you could give this a subtitle of "Why you should read the Art of
Computer Programming, Vol 2." Number representation in computers is a vast
field that really deserves all of the attention it can get.

------
fasteo
Note that this is fairly common in rodent models for human diseases [1], but
as the referenced article says: "Less than Perfect, Still Invaluable". I guess
the same applies here.

[1]
[http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/institute_basic_biomedical_sc...](http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/institute_basic_biomedical_sciences/news_events/articles_and_stories/model_organisms/201010_mouse_model.html)

------
niels_olson
I gotta say, I love to be working in San Diego these days. The deluge of
results coming from here or originating here and being re-examined elsewhere
(as in this case) is just great.

